# Tracking IBS Reactions



## chrispy (Feb 11, 2014)

As with most people on this forum, I've been suffering with IBS for a while now, but fortunately I have been able to identify many food related triggers and can usually avoid them, greatly reducing discomfort. Having said that, I still struggle when eating out, and have found it pretty hit and miss as to identifying which meals cause issues. So I started looking for a mobile app to let me quickly journal each meal when eating out, along with any reactions I had from it (even reactions over the next few days), and then allow me to search my history to give me a list of meals at a given restaurant/cafe, and any reactions I've had from them in the past, making sure I don't make the same mistake twice (something I've done on multiple occasions







).

While I noticed some other forum users have developed apps which kinda let me do some of this, I ended up developing my own app which suits my needs perfectly. The most important thing for me has been trying to make it ultra quick to record a meal, and easy to add details of any reactions I've had from the meal later on, along with ability to quickly search for a restaurant/cafe/meal and view a list of things to avoid.

I've now uploaded the App to the Google Play Store, and hopefully others on the forum can find it of use. I've included a trial version which limits the number of meals that can be stored, but it can be unlocked without losing any previous data if you wish to purchase. Alternatively you can purchase a paid version.

Free Allergy Tracker
Paid Allergy Tracker


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting,

i was thinking of developing something similiar to help people try ketogenic diets and diets in general.


----------



## Belle Simons (Nov 13, 2014)

These apps look useful too.

Five Best Food and Nutrition Tracking Tools


----------

